# Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?



## Dakarangus (14. April 2012)

Hallo, ich habe die Penn slammer 460 fürs Pilken gekauft, die macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Ich brauche fürs leichte Spinnfischen an meinem Forellenfluss (Äschenregion) eine neue Rolle, kann man dafür die kleinste Slammer nehmen?
Ich weiß sie ist immer noch groß, aber das Gewicht stört mich nicht, so lange die rute leicht ist.

Ist die Slammer dafür geeignet? 
die Bremse springt doch auch bei leichtem Zug ruckfrei an oder?
Kann das beim Pilken mit der großen Slammer leider erst im Sommer testen, erst dann weiß ich mehr. Und zum Hechtangeln kann ich sie ja auch noch nicht nehmen.
Die kleine slammer 260 kostet nämlich bei Bode zZ nur 49€ und ich denke da hat man für wenig geld was langlebiges.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe die Penn slammer 460 fürs Pilken gekauft, die macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> Ich brauche fürs leichte Spinnfischen an meinem Forellenfluss (Äschenregion) eine neue Rolle, kann man dafür die kleinste Slammer nehmen?
> Ich weiß sie ist immer noch groß, aber das Gewicht stört mich nicht, so lange die rute leicht ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Langlebigkeit im Vordergrund steht, dich das Gewicht nicht stört(so schwer ist die auch nicht), das Wickelbild der Schnur dich ästhetisch nicht stört => ganz klar => kaufen!

Ich habe viele Rollen dieses Preissegmentes an meinen zig Spinnruten, darunter die Slammer 260, die Black Arc 8400, die Spro Passion 730 mit 'ner Spule von der Blue Arc 7400...

Mir ist vom Handling und von der Bremse her, am Liebsten die Spro- Fraktion, dabei ganz klarer Favorit die Black Arc, wie auch Blue Arcs und war nur die mit Excentergetriebe(S- Curve).
Für's Hechtblinkern und Ruten in 2,7m - 3,3m ist mir die Slammer 260 die Liebste, bringt die Kombos auch am Besten in Balance, will ja keine kopflastige Kombo fischen.


----------



## vermesser (14. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Du kannst die Slammer 260 problemlos zum Forellenangeln nehmen! Wenn Dich das Gewicht nicht stört, kein Problem! Sie wickelt dafür sauber genug, kommt auch mit einer feinen Schnur klar und hat ne sehr gut einstellbare Bremse! Ich hab im ersten Jahr Meerforellenangeln eine kleine Slammer problemlos verwendet! Der einzige Grund, warum ich das nicht mehr mache, ist die mangelnde Wurfweite wegen der verhältnismäßig kleinen Spule!
Nur eins muss Dir klar sein- eine Slammer ist beim Forellenangeln absolut unterfordert ;-) !


----------



## Dakarangus (15. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Danke für eure Tipps!
Das ist interessant zu wissen, dass die Slammer 260 auch mit feinen Schnüren klar kommt.

Ich habe nämlich mal meine Shimano Twin Power 4000 F, die ich normal zum Hechtspinnen nehme, mal am forellenfluss zweckentfremdet und da hat sich mit 22er Mono sehr oft die Schnur um das Schnurlaufröllchen gewickelt, was mir mit 30er sehr selten passiert.

Ich weiß das die slammer 260 für portionsforellen hoffnungslos unterfordert ist :q
Wobei ich letzten Monat meinen persönlichen Bachforellen-Rekord mit einem schönen fisch von 52cm aufgestellt habe 
Aber auch das ist vermutlich keine Herausforderung für Penns HT 100 Bremssystem.
Wichtig ist mir eben die Langlebigkeit, ich will lange Freude an den Sachen haben und am Wasser keine bösen Überraschungen in Form von blockierenden Bremsen, gebrochenen Bügelfedern oder ähnliches erleben. meine shimano Aero GT 1000 hat mich nämlich so nach jahren treuen Dienstes hängen lassen.

Dann werde ich die 260 kaufen!
Danke euch!

(Die kann ich dann auch bei meiner diesjährigen Norwegen Reise fürs Uferfischen auf köhler und Makrelen nehmen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Ich würde Dir von der Slammer zum Forellenfischen abraten. Nicht weil es eine schlechte Rolle ist, nein ganz und garnicht. Eher daher das es für diese Angelmethode modernere, leichtere und besser ausgestattete Rollen gibt.

Ich habe selber eine 360'er Slammer und kann z.B. nicht bestätigen das die Slammer mit dünnen geflochtenen Schnüren problemlos zurecht kommt. Gerade wenn es darum geht leichte Köder zu fischen und damit auch dünne Schnüre hat sie, aus eigener Erfahrung, Probleme in Form von Perücken die sich in der Schnur bilden. Da diese durch die leichten Köder nicht straff genug Aufgespult wird.


----------



## Dakarangus (17. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Hm das hört sich ja wieder nicht so toll an... ok ich würde zum leichten spinnfischen Monofile Schnur nehmen, aber ob es dann nicht kringelt, schwer zu sagen.

Ich weiß das es leichtere und modernere Rollen gibt. Ich hatte mal einige Rollen auf die diese Beschreibung passt, von shimano (exage) und Cormoran (al6-pif), die liefen super weich.waren aber nicht haltbar, bei der Cormoran musste nach kurzer Zeit ein Teil ausgetauscht werden, die Exage lief nach ein paar mal fischen deutlich schlechter, hab sie trotz Pflege nicht mehr so hinbekommen wie sie vorher war.
hab dann beide wieder zurückgegeben.
Ich habe diesen Rollen wirklich nicht zugetraut das man sie über Jahre fischen kann, ich gehe viel zum spinnfischen und kurbele da shcon einige Kilometer pro Saison zusammen, deshalb dachte ich an die slammer, da hätte ich wieder für etliche Jahre Ruhe auch wenn sie kein "verchromtes" Plastik hat,  so meine Überlegung.
Ich habe den eindruck das man heute deutlich schlechteres Angelgerät bekommt wie noch vor etwa 10 Jahren! Darum suche ich sorgfältiger aus.

@ Vermesser: du meintest das die 260er Slammer mit feinen Schnüren klar kommt, hast du da geflochtene oder Mono benutzt?


----------



## vermesser (17. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Ich habe beides benutzt- meine Slammer 260 kommt mit 20er Mono und 13er Power Pro klar (das ist das dünnste, was ich zum Mefofischen drauf hatte).

Also ich sehe nicht, daß die Rolle mit leichten Ködern Schwierigkeiten hat.

Alternativ, moderner und ähnlich unkaputtbar- Penn Sargus 2000!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Eine 0,13'er PP ist ja nicht gerade ein dünne Schnur und auch eine 0,20 Monofile ist eher "Standart".
Mit dünnen Schnüren meine ich z.b. eine 0,07'er PP, diese in Verbindung mit leichten Ködern wie sie zum Forellenangeln...nicht Meerforellenangeln...z.B. leichte Twister, Blinker usw. zum Einsatz kommen führen sehr leicht zu den von mir oben beschriebenen Problemen.

Von daher würde ich Dakarangus von der Slammer abraten und ihm raten sich nach etwas anderem umzusehen. Auch wenn das bedeutet das er tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss.


----------



## Dakarangus (17. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Mit dünnen Schnüren meine ich z.b. eine 0,07'er PP, diese in Verbindung mit leichten Ködern wie sie zum Forellenangeln..



Also 20er Mono, manchmal auch 22er Mono benutze ich an meinem Fluss auch, es gibt nämlich vereinzelt forellen über 40cm und Hindernisse von denen ich sie fernhalten muss.
Geflochtene benutze ich nie zum forellenangeln, ich schätze die Dehnung der Mono.

Also 20er MIT leichten Ködern geht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Also 20er MIT leichten Ködern geht?



Was willst du jetzt lesen?


Das Problem ist das die Schnur (geflochtene) bei sehr leichten Ködern nicht straff genug aufgewickelt wird und es dadurch vermehrt zu Perücken kommen kann. Zumindest war das bei mir so und das nicht nur bei der sehr dünnen 0,07'PP, sondern auch bei Schnüren mit höheren Durchmessern. Wobei ich sagen muss das ich beim Spinnfischen seit längerem keine Mono-Schnüre mehr verwende.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



> Das Problem ist das die Schnur  (geflochtene) bei sehr leichten Ködern nicht straff genug aufgewickelt  wird und es dadurch vermehrt zu Perücken kommen kann. Zumindest war das  bei mir so und das nicht nur bei der sehr dünnen 0,07'PP, sondern auch  bei Schnüren mit höheren Durchmessern.



Genau so ist mir das auch passiert,allerdings mit der 360er, weiterhin
kam es zu Problemen mit einer ca.6kg Geflochtenen, welche der Vorbesitzer aufgespult hatte.
Wenn ich mit der Hänger über die Rolle gelöst habe (kein Problem mit der Rolle), so hat sich die Schnur in die unteren Lagen (locker gewickelt) eingeschnitten und beim nächsten Wurf gab es dabei des öfteren sogar Abrisse!
Die ist mitlerweile meine Wallerspinnrolle mit einer 40 Lbs Powerpro
drauf und für Schnüre in der Klasse ist die meiner Meinung nach auch konzipiert.
Die Rolle ist gut, aber nicht für feine Schnüre,
zudem total oversized auf Forelle mit leichten Ködern!



> Ich habe beides benutzt- meine Slammer 260 kommt mit 20er Mono und 13er  Power Pro klar (das ist das dünnste, was ich zum Mefofischen drauf  hatte).



Ich wiederspreche dem Vermesser nur sehr ungern, weil der normalerweise hier sehr sachkundige Tipps gibt, aber in dem Fall doch!

Jürgen


----------



## Bobster (17. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Ich bin auch total überrascht das hier jemandem 
die 260 PS fürs Forellen angeln mit dünnen Schnüren empfohlen wird |bigeyes

Selbst in der Beschreibung steht sie ist für starkes geflecht entwickelt worden.

Ich kann "Stuffel" und "Taxidermist" nur recht geben...und so ist es mir beim Spinnen auch immer mit meinen Slammers gegangen.

Sobald bei einem dünneren Geflecht/Mono nicht kontinuierlich
Druck / Zug aufgebaut ist, z.B. beim "twitchen", gibt es anschließend beim werfen immer mal wieder Perücken.

Also, auch von mir der Tip:
*260 PS...wenns unbedingt sein muß* |uhoh:
ansonsten kaufe dir was mit geeigneter Schnurwicklung
bzw. mit nicht so tiefer Spule !


----------



## vermesser (18. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich wiederspreche dem Vermesser nur sehr ungern, weil der normalerweise hier sehr sachkundige Tipps gibt, aber in dem Fall doch!
> 
> Jürgen



Danke für die Blumen, kein Problem :m ! Ich habe nur meine Meinung geäußert und möchte das gern nochmal präzisieren.
Meine Slammer 260 kommt mit 20er Mono problemlos klar. Hab ich probiert, es gab keine Probleme, die durch die Schnur bedingt waren. Aber- beim Mefoangeln ist permanent Zug auf der Schnur. Die beschriebenen Probleme liegen nicht an der Dicke der Schnur, sondern an der Art des Angels. Beim Jerken hatte ich bei einer bestimmten Kombi aus Rute, Rolle und Schnur ein ähnliches Problem mit ner 35er Mono...beim Aufspulen lockerer Schnur und anschließend starkem Zug schneidet die Schnur nach unten ein und blockiert beim nächsten Wurf. Das ist aber in der Art der Schnurwicklung begründet, nicht in der Stärke der Schnur. Außerdem liegt es sehr stark an der Schnur...die kleine Slammer mag drahtige Leinen wie die G-Line nur mäßig, mit geschmeidigen Schnüren wie der Daiwa Samurai Schnur treten die Probleme überhaupt nicht auf.

Also aus meiner Sicht geht es mit 20er im Bach auf Forelle. Das die Rolle völlig überdimensioniert ist, steht außer Frage. Daß niemand die Rolle empfiehlt, wenn es um eine explizite Forellenrolle geht, ist auch klar. Aber so wie der Threadersteller es beschreibt, ist ihm das durchaus klar.


----------



## vermesser (18. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Was willst du jetzt lesen?
> 
> 
> Das Problem ist das die Schnur (geflochtene) bei sehr leichten Ködern nicht straff genug aufgewickelt wird und es dadurch vermehrt zu Perücken kommen kann. Zumindest war das bei mir so und das nicht nur bei der sehr dünnen 0,07'PP, sondern auch bei Schnüren mit höheren Durchmessern. Wobei ich sagen muss das ich beim Spinnfischen seit längerem keine Mono-Schnüre mehr verwende.



Der Stuffel hat Recht, was Geflecht und sehr leichte Köder betrifft! Das können viele Rollen schlecht bis gar nicht.

20er oder 22er Mono geht auf der Slammer.


----------



## Dakarangus (18. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Vielen Dank für alle Beiträge und die Diskussion!



vermesser schrieb:


> Das die Rolle völlig überdimensioniert ist,  steht außer Frage. Daß niemand die Rolle empfiehlt, wenn es um eine  explizite Forellenrute geht, ist auch klar. Aber so wie der  Threadersteller es beschreibt, ist ihm das durchaus klar.



Ja ist es, suche halt was langlebiges, ich mag bewährtes.

Also an meinem Forellenfluss ist eine recht flotte Strömung,ich angle überwiegend mit kleineren Spinnern, also die kurbele ich konstant ein, Spinnstopps gibts bei mir eigentlich nicht, variiere nur die Geschwindigkeit wenn ich den Köder Höher/tiefer fischen möchte, so gesehen müsste ich eigentlich konstanten Zug auf der Rolle haben und dann sollte es ja wie bei Vermesser keine Probleme geben.

(Frage am Rand @ Vermesser: meinst du diese Schnur hier? Ich bin nämlich auch immer auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Mono-Schnüren)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-SAMURAI-Forelle-0-22mm-500m-0-90-100m-/260480523877?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item3ca5d95e65


----------



## Taxidermist (18. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



> Also aus meiner Sicht geht es mit 20er im Bach auf Forelle. Das die Rolle völlig überdimensioniert ist, steht außer Frage. Daß niemand die Rolle  empfiehlt, wenn es um eine explizite Forellenrute geht, ist auch klar.  Aber so wie der Threadersteller es beschreibt, ist ihm das durchaus  klar.



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich garnicht erst auf die Idee kommen würde
auf die Rolle ne 0,20er Mono aufzuspulen!
Die Erfahrung mit dem feinen Geflecht hatte mir auch gereicht. 
Richtig ist es, dass man eben eine weiche Mono vom Verhalten auf einer Spule nicht mit Geflecht vergleichen sollte.
Du hast es gemacht(mit der Mono) und es hat funktioniert, also soll der Ts sich die Rolle holen, bis er etwas geeigneteres fürn Bach kriegt.
Das es ein Kompromiss sein soll hatte er ja auch eingeräumt.

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (18. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich garnicht erst auf die Idee kommen würde
> auf die Rolle ne 0,20er Mono aufzuspulen!



Aber warum denn nicht, mit ner Slammer kann man ne 20er Mono bei richtig zugeknallter Bremse wahrscheinlich abreißen, indem man einfach kurbelt :q !

Wie gesagt, ich bin der Meinung, daß es geht...zumal bei der von ihm beschriebenen Köderführung und mit Mono.

Ich gebe allerdings zu, daß ich es nicht mit twitchen und Co. und sehr feinem Geflecht probiert habe. Jerken mit ner kräftigen 30er Mono geht problemlos, aber nur mit der richtigen Schnur...!


----------



## vermesser (18. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> (Frage am Rand @ Vermesser: meinst du diese Schnur hier? Ich bin nämlich auch immer auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Mono-Schnüren)
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-SAMURAI-Forelle-0-22mm-500m-0-90-100m-/260480523877?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item3ca5d95e65



Ja, die meine ich. Ich verwende diese hier http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...file-schnuere-1/daiwa-samurai-brandung-schnur zum Jerken mit der Slammer und hatte die Zanderschnur und die dünne Forellenschnur aus der Serie für Mefo drauf...alles problemlos. Sehr gute und sehr günstige Schnur.
Genauso gut ging Broxxline. Halt alles, was geschmeidig ist und nicht so´n Draht wie G-Line oder Stroft ABR. Beides sehr gute Schnüre, aber beide vertragen sich nicht mit ner Slammer und dem Aufkurbeln lockerer Schnur (allerdings genausowenig mit der wesentlich modernerer Sargus oder anderen Rollen, das aufkurbeln lockerer Schnur führt fast immer zu Ärger).


----------



## Dakarangus (19. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Ich habe mich entschieden und werde eine 260 PS kaufen! Hoffe Vermesser hat mit seiner Einschätzung recht 
Vielen Dank an alle für die Tipps!
Zur Not kann ich sie immer noch zum Uferangeln in Norwegen benutzen, dafür sollte sie ja perfekt sein.

Zwei Fragen habe ich noch:
1. - wie ist eine Slammer nach salzwassereinsatz zu pflegen?
Beugt man schonmal vor, indem man sie täglich nach dem Angeln mit WD-40 einsprüht?

2. - @ Vermesser: bei den meisten Mono-Schnüren wird ja beim Durchmesser gelogen was das Zeug hält, hast du die Daiwa Samurai mal nachgemessen?
Ich mache es mittlerweile so, wenn ich eine reale 22er haben will kaufe ich immer eine 20er und beim Nachmessen geht dann die Rechnung auf...

Aber die Samurai "Forelle" hat bei 20er 2,9 kg TK und bei 22er 4 Kg TK, was meinst du welche ist wohl die "Echte" 22er?
Oder hast du sie sogar gemessen und weißt es genau?


----------



## antonio (19. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich entschieden und werde eine 260 PS kaufen! Hoffe Vermesser hat mit seiner Einschätzung recht
> Vielen Dank an alle für die Tipps!
> Zur Not kann ich sie immer noch zum Uferangeln in Norwegen benutzen, dafür sollte sie ja perfekt sein.
> 
> ...




antonio


----------



## vermesser (19. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Ich spül meine Rollen nach einem Einsatz im Salzwasser einfach gründlich mit warmem Wasser ab, wenn sie verdreckt sind, auch mit Spüli.

Ansonsten ab und an mal etwas Öl ans Schnurlaufröllchen und gut. Bisher ohne Probleme, die Slammer soll ja an sich salzwasserfest sein.

Und ich nehme den Durchmesser der Schnur wie angegeben, zumindest bei Mono und richte mich eher an anderen, wichtigen Eigenschaften einer Schnur aus...Weichheit, Knotbarkeit usw.! Im wirklichen Anglerleben interessiert es einen Fisch herzlich wenig, ob die Schnur 0,19 oder 0,23 mm dick ist.


----------



## vermesser (19. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich entschieden und werde eine 260 PS kaufen! Hoffe Vermesser hat mit seiner Einschätzung recht



Wenn nicht, können wir ja mal über den Preis reden, zu dem ich Dir die Rolle abnehme  !


----------



## Bobster (19. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, können wir ja mal über den Preis reden, zu dem ich Dir die Rolle abnehme  !


 
Nenene....so ja nicht, erst überedest Du Ihn mehr oder weniger und dann bietet Du Dich als eventuellen Abnehmer an.

Also ich würde 'se dann auch nehmen, wenn 'se Dir nicht mehr gefällt.:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

He Jungs...die knapp 40,-€ werdet Ihr doch noch haben um euch eine eigene Neue zu kaufen. |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Nenene....so ja nicht, erst überedest Du Ihn mehr oder weniger und dann bietet Du Dich als eventuellen Abnehmer an.
> 
> Also ich würde 'se dann auch nehmen, wenn 'se Dir nicht mehr gefällt.:q



Ich wollte damit eigentlich eher zeigen, daß ich von meiner Empfehlung überzeugt bin...ob ich nun vier oder 5 Slammer habe, die wird ja nicht schlecht :q !


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> He Jungs...die knapp 40,-€ werdet Ihr doch noch haben um euch eine eigene Neue zu kaufen. |wavey:



Ist nicht lieferbar. Sagt mal, kann das sein, daß die ganzen "alten" Penn Rollen, wie die Spinfisher und die Slammer jetzt überall verramscht werden? Die werden doch wohl die feine Technik nicht verschlimmbessern??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Dann nimmst halt die 360, die ist vom Body eh identisch mit der 260. Einziger Unterschied ist die Spule mit größerer Schnurfassung. 

Du kannst doch mal bei PureFishing nachfragen ob an deiner Vermutung was dran ist.


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Die 360 ist nicht supergünstig und ebenfalls nicht lieferbar , siehe Link: http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-360--226.html

Macht nix, ich hab erstmal genug Rollen. Aber für 40 Euro hätte ich schwach werden können.


----------



## Dakarangus (23. April 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Das ist aber echt ein Kampfpreis, die 49€ bei Bode fand ich ja schon gut.
Hab sie mir da gekauft, hab schon Schnur drauf gemacht, also mir gefällt das Wickelbild gut, werde sie morgen das erste mal fischen!


----------



## vermesser (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Und, geht die Rolle wie geplant?


----------



## Bobster (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Falls Du unzufrieden mit der 260iger bist,
kaufe ich sie Dir gerne ab


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Ich weiß es noch nicht, habe sie noch nicht getestet... |rotwerden
Es hat immer geregnet wie aus Eimern, und seit dem 01. Mai gehe ich nur Hecht spinnfischen da habe ich sie nicht dabei.
Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich problemlos gehen würde |supergri

spätestens nächste woche an Vatertag gehe ich aber zum forellenangeln, dann weiß ich mehr und sage bescheid!


----------



## Dakarangus (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

SO, ich war jetzt mehrmals mit der Slammer angeln. Ich war
- Spinnfischen an meinem Forellenfluss und
- Sbirolino + posenfischen an einem See auf Forellen.

Ich bin zufrieden, sie wird also nicht verkauft! 
Bei dem von mir beschriebenen Spinnfischen an meinem Forellenfluss mit konstantem Schnureinzug gibt es bei 22er Mono kaum Probleme und funktioniert gut.
Selten kommt es schonmal zu Schlaufenbildung, das habe ich aber mit anderen Rollen auch gehabt, durch die flotte Strömung und die damit vernundenen kurzen Reaktionszeiten bleibt das glaube ich nicht aus.
Ich habe aber auch eine eher steifere Schnur gefischt (Balzer Platinum Royal 22er), werde aber demnächst mal weichere Mono testen, Vermesser meinte ja damit geht es besser, mal schauen wie es dann ist. Grund zur Klage habe ich aber definitiv nicht.

Auch beim Sbiro- und Posenfischen hat sie unauffällig und gut ihren Dienst getan.

Fazit: Ich finde es ist eine schöne Spinnrolle und es hat mir Spaß gemacht sie zu fischen. Sie läuft gut, vielleicht etwas "metallisch" und nicht so reibungslos-weich wie Premium-Rollen (Twin Power F) aber der Vergleich ist auch nicht fair. Vielleicht muss ich sie auch erst noch "einfischen". 
Auch das Wickelbild gefällt mir gut und sie kommt auch mit dünnen Monofilen Schnüren klar - so wie ich fische zumindest. Wie es beim "twitchen" o.ä. ist weiß ich nicht.
Besonders gut gefällt mir die wirklich VÖLLIG ruckfrei anlaufende Bremse, gerade bei hektischen Forellen eine super Sache.
Man spürt auch das es einefach eine wirklich sehr stabile Rolle ist, man fühlt die Robustheit. (Das mit dem Hänger und einfach weiterkurbeln zum Durchreißen klappt wirklich!!! Das werde ich jetzt natürlich trotzdem nicht regelmäßig machen.) Das sie absolut oversized ist war ja klar. Aber ich werde sie sicher lange ohne Probleme fischen können.
Das hohe Gewicht stört mich wie gesagt nicht, bei mir müssen nur die Ruten leicht sein.

Ich bedanke mich nochmals für alle Tipps! Ihr habt mir damit sehr geholfen!


----------



## Dakarangus (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Nochmal Neuigkeiten: Was am we mit meiner Forellen-Kombo (also mit der PS 260) beim Barsch-spinnen an meinem See, dabei hat sich ein 69cm-Hecht meinen kleinen Barsch-Spinner gegriffen. Das war ein schöner Tanz an der 22er Mono 
Da ich weiß das in dem See auch hechte vorkommen habe ich zum Glück immer ein feines Stahlvorfach montiert. 
Mit dem Hecht hatte ich den ersten längeren Drill mit der kleinen Slammer, mehrere Fluchten und auch einen Sprung musste die abbremsen, aber die Bremse ist echt super, läuft perfekt an und gibt viel Vertrauen!

(aber nochmal: es muss schon konstanter Zug an der Schnur sein, sonst gibts Perücken)


----------



## kleinerStichling (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> (aber nochmal: es muss schon konstanter Zug an der Schnur sein, sonst gibts Perücken)


Deswegen benutzt man zum angeln mit kleinen und leichten Ködern ja auch nicht solch klobiges und grobes Gerät wie eine Slammer #d
Wer empfiehlt denn sowas? |uhoh:

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Wer empfiehlt denn sowas? |uhoh:



Ich wars |wavey: ! Hier |wavey: ! Hättest Du von Anfang an gelesen, wüsstest Du, daß dem Fragesteller die Einschränkungen durchaus bewusst sind :m !

Zeig mir doch mal bitte eine Stationärrolle, die bei loser, feiner Schnur sauber aufwickelt, ohne daß es früher oder später zu Perücken kommt??


----------



## Dakarangus (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch mal bitte eine Stationärrolle, die bei loser, feiner  Schnur sauber aufwickelt, ohne daß es früher oder später zu Perücken  kommt??



Meine Shimano Twinpower F schaffts auch nicht... #d

Ich habe schon mehrmals gelesen das speziell die Slammer mit feinen  Schnüren "Probleme" hat, bisher finde ich aber das es sich da um ein  grundsätzliches Problem bei Stationärrollen handelt.




kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Deswegen benutzt man zum angeln mit kleinen und leichten Ködern ja auch nicht solch klobiges und grobes Gerät wie eine Slammer #d



Na die Slammer ist schon ein sehr robustes Teil aber soo groß und klobig ist die 260er Slammer doch auch wieder nicht...  
Mir ging es auch um eine haltbare Rolle da ich mit anderen Herstellern einige Enttäuschungen hatte.
Ansonsten hätte ich mir bei ebay eine Red Arc gekauft, die gehen da für etwa 60€ weg wenn ich mich recht erinnere also nur für unwesentlich mehr als ich für die Slammer bezahlt habe.


----------



## kleinerStichling (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich wars |wavey: ! Hier |wavey: !


Das war ja klar, sowas kann ja nur von Dir kommen 



vermesser schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch mal bitte eine Stationärrolle, die bei loser, feiner Schnur sauber aufwickelt, ohne daß es früher oder später zu Perücken kommt??


Beim twitchen mit kleinen Wobblern, wo durchaus ja hin und wieder mal etwas lockere Schnur aufgespult wird, hatte ich in Verbindung mit geflochtenen Schnüren in der 2-3kg Klasse mit meiner 1000er Stradic noch nie Probleme mit Perücken.
Auch mit der Blue Arc gab es noch nie Probleme, allerdings fische ich mit der nicht unter 4kg Schnüren und würde dies für diese Rolle auch nicht empfehlen.



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte ich mir bei ebay eine Red Arc gekauft, die gehen da für etwa 60€ weg wenn ich mich recht erinnere also nur für unwesentlich mehr als ich für die Slammer bezahlt habe.


Lass bloß die Finger von der Red Arc, schlimmer geht's nicht/kaum!

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Das war ja klar, sowas kann ja nur von Dir kommen



Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns :vik: !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch mal bitte eine Stationärrolle, die bei loser, feiner Schnur sauber aufwickelt, ohne daß es früher oder später zu Perücken kommt??


Wenn Du sowas mit wirklich absoluter Topfunktion suchst, dann die Ryobi Excia! #6 (die hat Spro nicht)
Habe 2 Stk. 1000/2000 seit Jahren im Einsatz mit den dünnsten Geflechten, die verlegen das sauber, wo andere Rollen nur Filz erzeugen. |gr:
Macht das min. genausogut wie die schnellen alten Shimanos mit Starship, z.B. wie eine Starship-Stella . Die Spule läuft recht schnell hin und her und die Verlegung ist ultrasuperduper. :l


----------



## weserwaller (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn Du sowas mit wirklich absoluter Topfunktion suchst, dann die Ryobi Excia!




:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Die Schnurverlegung sieht doch echt klasse aus! #6 :q

Gibs zu, das warst Du anner Kurbel.


----------



## weserwaller (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Schnurverlegung sieht doch echt klasse aus! #6 :q
> 
> Gibs zu, das warst Du anner Kurbel.



Guck mal in den  bild Index das erklärt einiges :m

Ich fische das MX Modell auf meiner Matchrute mit der feinsten Nanofil das Ding ist der Kracher von der Schnurverlegung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch mal bitte eine Stationärrolle, die bei loser, feiner Schnur sauber aufwickelt, ohne daß es früher oder später zu Perücken kommt??



Naja, also da muss man so lange nicht suchen. Meine Technium 4000FA oder TwinPower 4000FC können das hervorragend.

Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, der TE war sich dieser Tatsache zwar nicht von Anfang an...jedoch im Verlauf des Threads durchaus bewusst.


----------



## Dakarangus (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 zum Forellen-spinnfischen?*

Ich habe nochmal ein Update: Hatte gestern am Forellenfluss eine gewichtige kampfstarke Überraschung in Form einer 60-cm Barbe, meine erste Barbe überhaupt, da musste die Slammer Bremse nochmal zeigen was sie kann #6

Der hecht von vor zwei Wochen und die Barbe sind die größten Fische die ich mit meiner "forellenrute" bisher gefangen habe, beide mit der kleinen Slammer, also die Bremse ist echt *super* ! Habe mich sehr wohl mit dem Gerät gefühlt.


----------

